# Preparation for Immigration



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

This might not be entirely related to the immigration application process but I think, it might help few others like me. In-fact, even I need information. Hence, posting this question.

What is the dress code that is most common in IT sector in say Toronto.

I would like to have information well in advance so that I can shop for what I need before-hand, instead of running around for shopping after you get invitation and are ready to fly any-time. Of-course, there is a chance of not getting invitation but still, it's nice to be prepared.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

For an interview or for daily work? If interview then a suit is required, or at least a dress shirt, tie, and dress pants. If daily work, it varies by employer. Some will want you dressed up, most will say business casual, and some won't care.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> For an interview or for daily work? If interview then a suit is required, or at least a dress shirt, tie, and dress pants. If daily work, it varies by employer. Some will want you dressed up, most will say business casual, and some won't care.


Thank you! I was referring to daily life. Anyway, I was hoping to find if there is a clear majority in a certain sector like IT for instance. In my city right now, everyone is shifting towards business casual as a retention strategy.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspirant101 said:


> Thank you! I was referring to daily life.



Daily life? In daily life you can wear whatever the hell you like. For daily work, my previous comments apply.


----------



## scrappygal (Sep 22, 2015)

Wear a suit or at minimum dress clothing without jacket to the interview. While you are there, keep a keen eye out for what current employees are wearing. You'll likely meet with Human Resources (HR) first-I'd not use what they wear as the best idea for what you would need for daily purposes, wait until you've met with someone in the actual company/group you'd be working with. It's a great questions for that awkward, "so do you have any questions for me" moment in the interview.


----------

